# Termites in Chairs



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

If your home is infested with dry woods now that is the probable source of the new infestation in the chairs
The fumigant used in tenting has no lasting residual effect
The termites could very well have gone through the fabric while causing only minute holes in unseen areas

It is possible that the exposed wood in the garage was treated with a boric acid compound like Borid or Timbor to prevent futue infestations, the chairs would not have been

And yes the fumigant will penetrate drywall it will penetrate most anything within the tenting material

The gas will go into the eaves through the attic
There is at least a four inch gap between the perimeter wall and the roof caused by the trusses
This opening gives direct access from the attic to the soffit and eaves


----------



## Bugzilla (Aug 2, 2008)

Possibilty:The chairs could have an impenetrable membrane under the uphostery to prevent water invasion. This would prevent the fumigant from penetrating to the infested wood members. Check out drywood termites info @ the LINK REMOVED pest library.


----------

